# اسرار صناعة مواد التجميل



## سيار (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحببت أن أتطرق الى موضوع تصنيع مواد التجميل 
فمن عنده معرفة بهذا المجال ليفيدنا قبل أن أبدا بطرح الموضوع وكتابة بعض اسرار صناعة مواد التجميل فكل منا ينقصه العلم والمعرفة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdo-oo (18 يونيو 2006)

من بعد التحية من يتوفر لديه كتاب عن صناعة مواد التجميل يرجى المساعدة


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
موضوع شيق يا ريت حدا يفيدنا لو سمحتم


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت حد يفدنا


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ادعوكم لزيارة موضوع الى من يهمة الامر بواسطة مهند الجبوري


----------



## موريانو (7 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا رائع جدا


----------



## سيار (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسرارصناعة مواد التجميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعذروني لو كنت تأخرت عليكم ولكن أردت أن أعرف أهل الخبرة كي يفيدوننا وننشىء موضوع فيه افادة للجميع 
على كل ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم سوف ابدأ بكتابت أول خيوط هذه الصناعة الجميلة والمربحة 
والله الموفق


----------



## خبير مواد تجميل (8 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم وبعد
نريد ان نتطرق للموضوع بكل اسراره ااخفيه وااجميله وااحديثه ومن له معلومات فليفدنا بها واعدكم بمد يد اامساعده للجميع


----------



## dorogpa (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكرين على اهتمام الجميع انا اريد معرفة هذا لانى يعرض عليه الان العمل فى هذا المجال فى مستحضرات التجميل لكن عاوزين نبداء بطريقه صحيحه وصحية فى نفس الوقت برجاء اللى عندة اى معلمومات يفدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

اولا احب اهدى تحيتى للموقع والاخوه الزملاء والمشاركين حتى ولو بكلمه بسيطه
وانا بخبرتى القليله تحت امر اى شخص بس المهم نتفق على مبدا 
انا خبرتى ضعيفه وممكن من التشاور والكلام مع بعضنا كلنا نستفيد 
وانا تحت امركم فى اى حاجه


----------



## msalem63 (26 أبريل 2012)

جيد جدا


----------



## abdelbaky osman (2 مايو 2012)

*فعلا الموضوع شيق وانا بحب المجال ده , وحتى الواتب بتاعته فى مصر كبيره,انا عندى اكثر من كتاب ومراجع فى هذا الموضوع لو تحبو ممكن احملهم لكم*


----------



## eng.a.algbree (2 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا باش مهندس على هذا الموضوع أتمنى تحمل لنا بعض الكتب الخاصة بصناعة مواد التجميل ،،،، مع جزيل شكري وتقدير لتعبكم . أخوك عبدالله الجبري اليمن


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

سوف اباشر التحدث عن مواد التجميل وعلاج البشرة وان شاء الله يعم الخير على الجميع 

أول أمر سوف اتحدث عن معالجة حب الشباب طبعا أنا من المشجعين للعلاج الطبيعي ولا ضرر من العلاج الكيميائي سوف اباشر التعريف ببعض المركبات

*حمض الساليسيليك C7H6O3 .*

ويسمى حمض الصفصافي أو حمض الصفصاف و هو حمض كربوكسيلي أروماتي عديم اللون يستخلص طبيعيا من بعض النباتات كالصفصاف الأبيض وإكليلية المروج.

التركيب الكيميائي . حمض الصفصاف والصيغة C6H4 (OH) COOH، حيث هو مجموعة OH أورثو إلى مجموعة الكربوكسيل. 

ومن المعروف أيضا باسم 2 - hydroxybenzenecarboxylic الحمضية. 

وهو قابل للذوبان في الماء ضعيف (0.2 مل g/100 H2O عند 20 درجة مئوية).

*حمض الليمون C6H8O7*

حمض الليمون أو حمض الستريك أو ملح الليمون هو حمض عضوي ضعيف يوجد في الموالح.

*أسهل طريقة لعلاج حب الشباب هي بالليمون* .

يمكنك استخدام عصير الليمون كعلاج لحب الشباب. اقطع الليمونة الى نصفين وبلطف افرك الجانب المفتوح من الليمون على حب الشباب. 

ستشعر بلذاعة الليمون على وجهك . الليمون يحتوي على حمض الستريك، الذي يهاجم البكتيريا التي تسبب حب الشباب. 

تأكد من أن تغسل وجهك من عصير الليمون، واستخدم واقي من الشمس بعد ذلك. حامض الستريك يمكن له من تبييض الجلد 

ويضعه في احتمال أعلى بكثير للتعرض لأضرار أشعة الشمس.

*استخدام الاسبرين كعلاج لحب الشباب *.

اسحق بعض الأسبرين ( حوالى من 2 الى 3 حسب كمية البثور فى وجهك) واستخدمه بمثابة عجينة. اخلطيها مع قليل من 

الماء لتكوين عجينة ضع العجينة على البثور الفردية، واتركها لتجف. انتظر حوالى 10 دقائق

لماذا يعمل الأسبرين؟ الأسبرين يحتوى على حمض الصفصاف،وهو افضل ما يستخدم من العلاجات الموضعية لحب الشباب. 

حمض الصفصاف يجفف البثور ويحارب البكتيريا في وقت واحد.

للبشرة الجافة يتم اضافة ملعقة من العسل طبعا الماسك يتم يومين في الاسبوع لمدة اسبوعين او ثلاثة اسابيع ان شالله فيها افاده .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 


البابونج: 

يفيد لعلاج حب الشباب وتنعيم البشرة و تفتيح مسامها وازالة الرؤوس السوداء من الوجه والجسم اغلى كمية من البابونج في قليل من الماء ثم يصفى ويغسل به 

الوجه ثم يغسل بالماء البارد . 

خلطة ثانية .

مزيج من زيت السرو وزيت الليمون يخلط المزيج بنسب متساوية باستخدام قطعة من القطن ويدهن به مكان الحبوب ثم يزال الماء الزائد .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

حموض دهنية مشبعه

بعض الحموض المهمة المستخدمه في تراكيب مواد التجميل 

حمض بيوتيريك C3H7COOH وجوده في الزبده

حمض كابريليك C7H15COOH زيت جوز الهند 

حمض كابريك C9H19COOH زيت النخيل

حمض مايريستيك C13H27COOH زيت البندق

حموض دهنية غير مشبعه 

حمض أوليكC17H33COOH زيت الزيتون

حمض لينوليكC17H31COOH زيت بذر الكتان

حمض لينولينيكC17H29COOH زيت بذر الكتان

الحموض الدهنية .

حموض عضوية كربوكسيلية ذات سلاسل كربونية طويلة ، لا يقل عدد ذرات الكربون فيها عن 12 ذرة ، وقد تكون مشبعة أو غير مشبعة ، فان كانت غير مشبعة أنتجت زيتاً ، وان كانت مشبعة أنتجت دهناً .

فوائد زيت بذر الكتان .Flaxseed Oil

يفيد البشرة الجافة والمتشققة، فمن أفضل الطرق لعلاج ذلك هو باستخدام زيت الكتان كزيت مرطب للجسم. الاستخدام لتدليك 

البشرة كبديل للوشن، مع التركيز على الأماكن الخشنة والمتشققة كالكوعين والركبتين.

لازالة مكياج العيون .

زيت بذور الكتان من أفضل الطرق الطبيعية لإزالة مكياج العيون. استخدام كمية بسيطة على الجفون، باستخدام قطعة من 

القطن. سنتمكن حينها من إزالة أثار الماسكارا المقاومة للماء، والأيلاينر العنيد. كما لا يتسبب ذلك في تهيج العينين، وحماية 

الرموش من التساقط

لترطيب الشفاه .

يمكن استخدام أي من الزيوت الطبيعية لترطيب الشفاه، لكن زيت بذور الكتان وزيت جوز الهند هما الأفضل. فيساعد زيت 

الكتان على التخلص من جفاف وتشققات الشفاه أيضًا.

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بعض المواد الفعّالة الدّاخلة في تركيب المستحضرات التّجميليّة الصّيدلانيّة مع وظيفة كلٍّ منها:

1- أحماض ألفا هيدروكسي (Alpha Hydroxy Acids): 

تُسمَّى أيضاً بأحماض الفواكه. من أشهرها: 

حمض اللّيمون (الستريك)، حمض الجليكوليك، حمض اللّبن (لاكتيك)، حمض التّفّاح (ماليك)، حمض البيروفيك، حمض الطّرطريك.

تعمل أحماض الـ (ألفا هيدروكسي) على تحسين تركيب وبنية الجلد، إضافةً إلى التّقليل من ظهور علامات تقدُّم البشرة. يتمّ ذلك عن طريق تعزيز تساقط خلايا البشرة الهرمة من الطّبقة الخارجيّة والمحافظة على ترطيب البشرة. 

أحماض ألفا هيدروكسي تعمل على الحدّ من أعداد شوارد الكالسيوم في البشرة، وبالتّالي تعزيز النّموّ الخلويّ مع إبطاء تمايُز الخلايا، الأمر الّذي تنتج عنه بشرةٌ أكثر شباباً ونضارةً

2- مضادّات الأكسدة: 

تعمل مضادّات الأكسدة على الإقلال من ضرر الجذور الحرّة والمسؤولة عن العديد من مشاكل البشرة بما فيها شيخوختها. كما أنّها تثبّط العمليّات الالتهابيّة الّتي 

تستنفد مخزون الكولاجين في الجلد. إضافةً إلى ذلك فإنّ مضادّات الأكسدة توفّر الحماية للجلد ضدّ الأذيّة الضّوئيّة وسرطان الجلد، وهما خطران يتأتّيان من التّعرّض لأشعّة الشّمس.

من مضادّات الأكسدة الأكثر شيوعاً في المستحضرات التجميليّة: 

أميد النياسين أو فيتامين B3. 

ألفا توكوفيرول أو فيتامين E. 

أوبيكينون (Ubiquinone): وهو مضادّ أكسدةٍ طبيعيٌّ منحلٌّ في الدّسم. 

3- المواد النّباتيّة: 

من أهمّ الخلاصات النّباتيّة المستخدمة: خلاصة الشّاي الأخضر وخلاصة بذور العنب. 

4- المرطِّبات:

تُستخدَم المواد المُرطِّبة في الكريمات لإماهة البشرة، أي لجعل محتواها المائيّ أغزر، الأمر الذي يُضفِي عليها حيويّةً وشباباً. 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

نتابع بعض المواد الداخلة بتركيب مواد التجميل 

لعسـل: يعتبر العسل بالنسبة للجلد مرطباً ومنعشاً ومغذّياً, ولهذا يدخل في الكريمات لإكسابها هذه الصفة. كما أنه مضاد لنمو الجراثيم والفطور ويعمل على تجديد الأنسجة والتئامها يعمل العسل على شدِّ الجلد المرتخي والمتشقق، 

خلطة للشفتين المتشقّقتين 

1- عسل 100 غرام 

2- عصير ليمون 100 غرام 

3- ماء كلونيا 50 غرام 

ويعتبر العسل وعصير الليمون أحسن المواد لعلاج ضربة الشمس وتهيج وتبقع الجلد، ويُستخدَم مع اللبن الحامض للبشرة الدهنية.

وهي خلطة ثانية لترطيب الوجه وتشقق الشفتين 

1- زيت زيتون 50 غرام 

2- زيت اللوز 50 غرام

3- زيت عطر 2 غرام 

الأعشاب في التجميل .

تُدخل الأعشاب في مواد التجميل في عدة أشكال أهمها:

· يستبدل الجزء المائي من مستحضر التجميل (أو جزء منه) بخلاصة الأعشاب المائيّة أو الكحوليّة أو عصير النبات.

· يستبدل الجزء الزيتي من مستحضر التجميل (أو جزء منه) بزيت العشبة المرغوبة أو منقوعها الزيتي.

· قد يستعمل مسحوق العشبة الناعم جداً أوهلامها بخلطه مباشرة بمرهم جاهز أو أثناء تحضيره.

أهم الأعشاب المستخدمة في التجميل:

الورد: سواء الجوري (الوردة الدمشقيّة) أو الأنواع الأخرى. ماء الورد وزيت الورد مشهورين جداً في هذا المجال. يعطي الورد التأثيرات التالية: منعش وذو رائحة عطرة.

البابونج: ويستخدم منقوع أزهار البابونج الساخن لتأثيره المطهّر والمنعش، وفي حالة تعّرق الجلد الزائد، ولتساقط الشعر والقشرة في حالة جلد الرأس الدهني.

الليمون: يستخدم عصير الليمون لتأثيره المزيل للدهون والمغذّي والمنعش. يستخدم خاصّةً للبشرة الدهنيّة والذابلة وواسعة المسام، ولإزالة التصبّغات والكلف. ويفضّل تخفيفه بماء الورد و/أو عصير الخيار.

الذريرة (عرق أكر): لتقوية شعر الرأس والتخلص من القشرة وتساقط الشعر الجاف.

البقدونس: لإزالة التصبّغات والكلف ولتقوية شعر الرأس.

حشيشة الدينار: لتقوية شعر الرأس.

الميرمية: للبشرة الدهنية والذابلة وواسعة المسام, وللتخلّص من البثور وحب الشباب، وفي حالة تعّرق الجلد الزائد، ولتساقط الشعر والقشرة في حالة جلد الرأس الدهني.

 وصفة لعمل كريم في المنزل يتمتع بصفات ممتازة ويمكن استعماله في معظم الحالات:

المكونات:

1- شمع النحل جزء 1 غرام 

2- زيت معدني = 3 غرام 

3- بوراكس = 0.06 غرام

4- ماء = 2 غرام ( أو منقوع أزهار البابونج )

طريقة العمل:

· أذب الشمع والزيت في حمّام مائي (أي ضعهما في إناء ثم ضع الإناء في إناء أكبر يحتوي على الماء وموضوع على الموقد).

· سخّن الماء إلى نفس درجة الحرارة (حوالي 70ْم) وأذب به البوراكس.

· أضف ببطء المحلول المائي إلى المحلول الزيتي مع التحريك الجيد (وليس الشديد لئلا يشكّل الهواء فقاعات داخل الكريم) حتى يبدأ بالتجمّد.

· أضف نقاط من زيت عطري ثم تابع التحريك حتى يجمد. ضعه في البراد لعدة أسابيع لكي ينضج.

· يمكن بعدها إضافة مواد أخرى قصيرة العمر مثل الزيوت النباتية (يفضل زيت اللوز) والغذاء الملكي.

· يمكن إضافة (مع المحافظة على النسب بين المواد) مستخلص العكبر المائي للمحلول المائي أو إضافة مستخلصه الكحولي على أن يستمر التسخين حتى تبخّر الكحول.

 إذا انفصل الجزء الزيتي عن الجزء المائي، أعد التسخين في حمام مائي إلى أن تذوب كل المكونات ثم أعد التحريك حتى الجماد.

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بعض الوصفات التي المفيده والتي يمكن ان نعملها للحياة اليوميه.

خليط منظف للبشرة 

1-الصابون 6 غرام
2- زيت الزيتون 6 غرام
3- الشمع 6 غرام
4- زيت عطري 2 غرام
5- كحول ايثيلي تكملة الى 100 غرام 
6- ماء مقطر 15 غرام

طريقة التحضير :
قطع الصابون والشمع الى قطع صغيرة ثم ضعها في وعاء على نار هادئة بعد ان تضيف اليها زيت الزيتون وحركها حتى تمام الانصهار ، اضف اليها بعد ذلك 15 غرام من الماء او اقل وحرك ثم ابعدها عن التسخين عند تمام الامتزاج واتركها لتبرد ، اضف بعد ذلك الكحول وقلب الخليط جيدا . رج المزيج قبل كل استخدام .
ملاحظة . ممكن استخدام ماده حافظة طبية .

كريم ازالة النمش .

1- ملح طعام 20 غرام 

2- حمض الخل 20 غرام 

3- غليسرين 20 غرام

يتم خلط المكونات مع بعضها لتحصل على كريم .

باستخدام قطنة. تدلك به البشرة لتخفيف النمش منها (اغسل بالماء الفاتر والصابون بعد التدليك).

خلطة كريم لليدين .

1- زيت برافين 10 % 

2- زيت معدني 20 %

التسخين على حمام مائي ثم اضف 

3- غليسرين 3 %

4- زيت اللوز 4 غرام 

واخلط جيدا ثم اترك المزيج ليبرد واضف اليه ان احببت عدة قطرات من زيت عطري لتكسبه رائحة محببة .

خلطة تحضير الكلونيا . 

المواد اللازمه :
1- زيت الليمون 18 غرام 
2- زيت زهر البرتقال 6 غرام 
3- زيت الياسمين 32 غرام 
4- زيت البنفسج 2 غرام 
5- كحول ايتيلي
6- ماء مقطر

طريقة التحضير :
ضع الزيوت العطرية في كأس مناسب واضف اليها ليتر من الكحول الايثيلي وحرك حتى تمام الامتزاج ثم ضع هذا المزيج في زجاجة قاتمة اللون ومحكمة 

الاغلاق ورج لمدة 5 دقائق .

بعدها ضع الزجاجه في مكان مظلم وبارد او في الثلاجة لمدة اسبوعين مع استمرار الرج بين الحين والآخر 

بعد مضي الاسبوعين خذ العبوة واضف اليها 250 ملليتر من الماء المقطر على دفعات مع التحريك المستمر والرج الجيد ، توضع العبوة اسبوعا آخر في الثلاجة مع متابعة الرج .

من اجل ترويق الكولونيا يمكن اضافة ملعقة صغيرة من كربونات المغنيزيوم بعدها تفصل هذه المادة من المزيج العطري بالترشيح باستخدام قمع ترشيح عادي ويضاف اليها مادة ملونة ان كان هناك رغبة في ذلك .

يفضل تخزين الكولونيا مدة تقترب من الشهر قبل استخدامها من تعتيقها او تثبيت الرائحة .


صناعه الكريم البارد :

كيفيه تصنيع الكريم البارد ( كريم ماء الورد )
المواد والنسب :

1- زيت اللوز 610 غ
2- شمع العسل 180 غ
3- بوركس 10 غ
4- ماء الورد 200 غ
5- عطر الورد 1 غ 

يذوب الشمع على نار هادئه مع زيت اللوز واضف مع التحريك البروكسي الذي قد حل بماء الورد المسخن واخيرا اضف العطر وتابع التحريك حتى يبرد ( الاضافات ضمن حمام مائي )

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

خلطة مهمة لتشقق الجلد وجفاف الجلد .

1- فازلين ( غليسرين ) 100 % غرام

2- حمض سالسليك 10 غرام

3- نشاء 10 غرام 

4- ماء اكسجين 10 ملم 

طريقة التحضير . 

* يتم تقليب حمض سالسليك فى ملعقة زيت برافين حتى الذوبان ثم يوضع على فازلين مع التقليب الجيد

* يوضع النشا مع الماء الاكسجيني على النارمع التقليب لمدة 30ثانيه

* يتم خلط التركيبه الاولى مع الثانيه مع التقليب الجيد

* تعبا فى عبوه بلاستيكيه وتوضع فى الثلاجه لمدة 10دقائق

التركب صالحة للاستخدام خلال 10ايام من التركيب (دهان كل مساء) يمكن اضافة نوع معين من مادة حافظة طبية .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي تركيبه بسيطه لعلاج ضعف الشعر وتقويته طبعا غير عصير البصل لاني كتير مابحبوا ريحة البصل المهم لنبدأ 

زيت الخروع .

نخلط مقدار 50 % زيت خروع مع 50 % زيت اللوز للتقليل من كثافة زيت الخروع 

ثم يوضع الخليط على الشعر بداية من الأطراف وصولا إلى فروة الشعر، وبأطراف الأصابع نقوم بعملية تدليك خفيفة للرأس لبعض دقائق. 

لف الشعر بفوطة ساخنة وترك الزيت على الشعر لمدة ساعة، ويمكن تغيير الفوطة بأخرى بعد نصف ساعة لزيادة تغلغل الزيت إلى بصيلات الشعر وأطرافه، 

غسل الشعر باستخدام شامبو مناسب وتجفيفه بالمنشفة فقط وتركه فى الهواء الطلق.

فوائد زيت الخروع .

1-زيت غني “بفيتامين هـ” الذي يعمل على تغذية الشعر و تقويته و جعله ناعما مثل الحرير. 
2 – يجعل الشعر صحيا و لامعا و يساعد الشعر على الإحتفاظ بالترطيب. 
3- يحمي الشعر و فروة الرأس من المؤثرات الخارجية المضرة مثل التعرض لأشعة الشمس الضارة و إستعمال مجفف الشعر و مستحضرات تصفيف الشعر التي تحتوي على مواد كيميائية يوميا. 
4- يحمي الشعر من التقصف خاصة الأطراف منه و يعالج تكسر الشعر و سقوطه. 
5- يحتوي زيت الخروع على أحماض دهنية مفيدة للشعر مثل أوميغا 9 الذي يساعد على توفير الترطيب اللازم للشعر و فروة الرأس و تساعد الشعر على الإحتفاظ بالماء. 
6- إن تدليك فروة الرأس بزيت الخروع و دهن الشعر به بإنتظام يساعد على منع تساقط الشعر و تطويله و جعله كثيفا. 
7- يساعد زيت الخروع على تطهير فروة الرأس و الشعر من كل الشوائب و الأوساخ و هذا يسرع نمو الشعر بطريقة صحية. 
8- هو زيت ذو خصائص مضادة للجراثيم و الحشرات و الفطريات و هذا لأنه يحتوي على حمض الريسينوليك الذي يطهر فروة الرأس و الشعر من جميع الجراثيم و الفطريات التي تتسبب في تساقط الشعر. 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الى الأخوة المشرفين متى رح يتم تثبيت المواضيع التي اكتبها بعتقد على الاقدميه لازم احصل على تثبيت المواضيع انا بكتب من 9 سنوات تقريبا 

شكرا لكم


----------



## مهند هندسة (5 يوليو 2015)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام اصحاب الخبرة التفاعل اكثر مع الموضوع لأنه بغاية الاهمية


----------



## ch ramadan (30 أغسطس 2016)

goooooooooood


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

هل يوجد وصفة لكريم الكلف ؟


----------



## عماد طه حبيشي (10 فبراير 2017)

فين شرح الموضوع انا مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## حنين دمشق (13 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم انا اختكم من سوريا
موضوع جميل ويرجى لو نعيد إحيائه:75:


----------



## سيار (3 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
تم انشاء صفحة على الفيس بوك ( أسرارالمنظفات والكيمياء ) أتمنى ان نلتقي فيها لنستفيد من خبرات الجميع


----------



## سيار (8 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى الجميع ان يكونوا بخير
تابعونا على الفيس بوك
أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء
اتمنى التوفيق للجيمع


----------

